

Shown HN: Skylo -Twitter Bootstrap Extension for adding progress on top of page - p0larboy
http://skylo.s3-website-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/#/home

======
garrettqmartin8
These seem to be all over hacker news now, but this is the nicest I've seen.
The option to customize the theme of the loader is cool.

~~~
p0larboy
Glad you like it! Hope to see these in some production project soon.

